# Euro 2012 Quarter Finals



## VitoCatindig (Jun 19, 2012)

Who will be the winner of EUFA EURO 2012?

Choose your Favorite Team!
Czech Republic 45.00
Greece 45.00
Germany 3.20
Portugal 7.80
Spain 3.10
Italy 10.50
France 8.00
England 10.50
Ukraine 101.00

Bookmaker:
SBObet


----------



## Griffey4Ever (Jun 21, 2012)

I think Italy is worth a sprinkle here...they have yet to trail in the tournament and good value.


----------



## Griffey4Ever (Jun 21, 2012)

Maybe a little coin on France along with Italy, guaranteed a team in the semi final at least 8.00


----------



## markvighan (Jun 21, 2012)

Czech Republic - Portugal
The first match of the knock-out phase has arrived, and Portugal look value to win in 90 minutes. In their matches to date, they tried a containing game against Germany and nearly came away with a result. They then beat Denmark twice in one game (once to go 2-0 up, then once again at 2-2 to find the winner). The defence looked more assured against Holand, and the 2-1 win was fully merited.

Ronaldo decided to show up for that one, and he really was the difference. Portugal does have other top-quality players such as Nani, Pepe and Meireles, and that will be enough to carve out chances against the Czech Republic in the manner that Russia found on match day 1.

The Czech Republic lost that opener and were soundly beaten by four goals to one. After that, they found to early goals against Greece and held on, then beat Poland by the solitary goal. I was never convinced Poland were talented enough to emerge from the groups, and neither Czech wins really rank alongside those of Portugal. Indeed, it is five years since the Czechs beat a top quality side in a competitive game.

Portugal may have failed at World Cup 2010, but they did only let one goal in (in a 0-1 result against Spain), and kept clean sheets against Ivory Coast and Brazil along the way. The defence is strong, the midfield is lively, and with Ronaldo and Nani in the side you would expect some goals to come at one point.

My conclusion is that the Czechs will get bounced out of the tournament.

Portugal to win at 1.8 
Source: TFB


----------



## markvighan (Jun 21, 2012)

Germany - Greece
Greece have been outplayed by Poland, Czech Republic and Russia, yet they managed to lose only one of those. All three opponents went into half-time (at 1-0, 2-0 and 0-1) wondering why they had not scored more.

Germany, meanwhile, have beaten all three teams put in front of them, and all are arguably more talented than Greece. Portugal, Netherlands and Denmark have all been beaten and Germany are yet to be behind in this tournament.

At the quarter-final stage Germany will be wary of the Greek threat, but I suspect they may find Greece of 2012 rather less difficult to overcome than Greece of 2004.

Without getting political about it, expect Germany to force a Grexit from the Euro's sooner rather than later.

Germany to win at half-time and full-time at 1.91


----------



## markvighan (Jun 23, 2012)

England - Italy
Looked like England were down and out just a month ago but the duo of Hodgson and Gerrard has proved to be a deadly one this far in the tournament and i expect England to qualify for the Semi Finals at the expense of the Italians..

Like the English the Italians have been scrapping out results in this tournament, should see a tight game which could potentially go into extra time. I dont think it will go into extra time but i will take the to qualify market instead just incase. England have looked boring and defensive at times and full of life at others, you never know with England but i expect them to make it to the next round.
Source: FTB


----------



## VitoCatindig (Jun 24, 2012)

Goodluck to everyone!


----------

